# Serial numbers



## Holdem (Oct 17, 2005)

Does anyone know of a website that can help decode Pinarello serial numbers. I have a late 80s or early 90s veneto with a serial number of 1H687. I can't find anywhere that tells me what it means. It can't mean 1987 because it has a sticker for Pedro's '88 TdF victory.
The Campy cranks don't have a date on them either. They just say 4/5 1/1.


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

*gitabike?*

Go to www.gitabike.com (US Pinarello distributor) and send them an email asking them? They have a frame registration form so they might be able to help. Just a guess. Good luck.


----------



## Holdem (Oct 17, 2005)

I tried emailing Gita Bikes 2 days ago and haven't gotten a response. I'll let you know if I hear from them.


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

*did you get any info on this*

I just bought a 1980s Pinarello Treviso frameset and I'd also like to decode the serial #. The paint and decals are not pretty but its a beauty if you look past that!


----------



## jmpier (Jun 14, 2009)

*serial number info...*

Did you ever get an answer to this question?
My new bike has a number close to yours (1H262) and I would like to know more about it.


----------



## jmpier (Jun 14, 2009)

*serial number info...*

Did you ever get an answer to this question?
My new bike has a number close to yours (1H262) and I would like to know more about it.


----------

